# klipsch RF-62 vrs Jim Holtz's Statements



## Hopkinsstevea (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi 
I currently have the complete Klipsch RF-62 setup (7.1) and I have been thinking of building Jim Holt's Statements. My intentions are that the Statement Family will eventually replacing all of my Klipsch RF-62 Speakers. I guess what I am asking is, will there be much difference in sound between the Klipsch and the Statements? 
I'm using a Pioneer VSX-1018AH Receiver to power my current setup which really works well with the Klipsch.
Thanks for your time 
Steve


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Steve, welcome to the shack

Your current system looks very impressive. I can imagine it sounds good. I was recently admiring the Klipsch rf-62 towers in one of my audio magazines.

As for my input, I personally cant give you much other than a subjective opinion, as I have not listened to either... However, I would guess that there would be a significant difference in sound seeing as you would be going from a two way with a horn, to a three way with a ribbon. I'm sure others will chime in that have actually heard these speakers. 

I am curious though. Are you unhappy with your current setup?
Or better yet, What exactly are you trying to accomplish?

good luck 
jeremy


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

If you build them right they will certainly outperform the Klipsch and nearly any other speaker on the market, but you do have a great setup now. Especially for home theater. DIY Audio is a fun hobby, but if you have to buy tools and learn to build stuff for the first time it is a steep curve. Building a speaker is probably one of the most challenging things to build because it needs to be air tight. 

If you already have the tools and experience building stuff give it a go. I think they will certainly sound better to your ears when you are done.


----------



## Hopkinsstevea (Feb 6, 2009)

jeremy
I really like the RF-62's they worked very well for me and the build quality is very very good. I have three son's that really want my setup, every time they come over to my house they ask when I will be "giving them my Klipsch". What i would like to do is build each of them Statements and get them off my back.(If I start now I should have all of them done by Christmas) The Statements seem to have really good reviews but they are not cheap to build,what I need is something that is equivalent to my RF-62's. If you have other speaker suggestions that would be similar to the Klipsch let me know. thank for your time ....Steve H


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I just glanced over the design. This isn't even close the Statements have better drivers, a better cabinet, and crossover. They are simply better than the RF-62. 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-700 A Thor TL knock off really. 

The Thor TL is a legendary speaker in DIY. 

might be worth a go. You can even get cabinets for them pre-cut. They would be around RF-52 level quality.

http://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=8649

is worth a look. Zaph knows his stuff.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Hopkinsstevea said:


> will there be much difference in sound between the Klipsch and the Statements?


Yes a massive difference. There are no DIY speakers that will sound like the Klipsch's.
What you need to do is state a budget and the exact size of box you can handle.


----------



## Hopkinsstevea (Feb 6, 2009)

1Michael said:


> Yes a massive difference. There are no DIY speakers that will sound like the Klipsch's.
> What you need to do is state a budget and the exact size of box you can handle.


If I'm reading your last post right the Statements are much better or the Klipsch's? I can build anything in my shop as I build traditional Lapstrake boats as a hobby and have all the tools required.The BOM for the pair of Statements are about $800.00 Canadian (including drivers)The RF-62's retail at Future shop for $800.00 Dollars a piece, that quite a difference in price.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Hopkinsstevea said:


> If I'm reading your last post right the Statements are much better or the Klipsch's? I can build anything in my shop as I build traditional Lapstrake boats as a hobby and have all the tools required.The BOM for the pair of Statements are about $800.00 Canadian (including drivers)The RF-62's retail at Future shop for $800.00 Dollars a piece, that quite a difference in price.


Statements are way higher end than the klipsch. I just bought a pair of rf-82s for $500 new from a major dealer who was clearing inventory. These retail for $1100/pair but I know the dealer did not lose money. Salesman told me I was getting them for just over cost. Maybe that gives some perspective. If statements were retail i'd think around $5000/pair


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

For me and my money, I would take the statements:T Don't be skeered, just do it:bigsmile:


----------



## 2ChannelDude (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a pair of Statements that I bought from a guy who had zero wood working skills. I had a friend build a pair of cabinets for them, so now they sound great and look good as well. The Klipsch are really no comparison, but keep in mind if you had to buy the Statements built by a manufacturer they would probably run close to the 5 digit range. That's one of the reasons DIY has caught on like it has.


----------



## 2ChannelDude (Jan 29, 2011)

Too bad we live so far apart. 1. You could come give them a listen, or even borrow them to try out in your system. 2. If you liked them I could make you a great of a deal on them. Mine just sit now, no longer have an HT system, and they're not in use, probably won't be any time soon, who knows. Some of the drivers are no longer available such as the 8" Daytons, but I think the un shielded version will work. Jim mentioned something about this on his site back in December last year.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

Hopkinsstevea said:


> Hi
> I currently have the complete Klipsch RF-62 setup (7.1) and I have been thinking of building Jim Holt's Statements. ... I'm using a Pioneer VSX-1018AH Receiver to power my current setup which really works well with the Klipsch.


Two things I haven't heard mentioned, placement and sensitivity. 

Klipsch speakers are high sensitivity, RF-6s's are [email protected] I'd expect the Statements are more like 90dB. If you have been using a significant portion of the Pioneer's power, you may want to consider external amps. However, I suspect you'd have lost your hearing by now if you were actually listening to 130W/ch...

Statements are an open-mid design with some specific placement requirements. I also seem to recall that they're not designed with full BSC, so both bass and mid response play into the placement. However, this AVR has a speaker optimization system akin to Audyssey, which ought to get the bass right. 

That said, you should expect lower distortion, smoother response and improved listenability. Plus, as this is a family of speakers, you have multiple options while retaining a common sound (Statement, Mini Statement, Statement Monitors, Statement CC).

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## GPHammer (Feb 2, 2011)

I notice you are from Manitoba, if you are close to Winnipeg I have recently completed building the Jim Holtz/Curt Cambell Full size Statements. You are more than welcome to come by and give them a listen. I am also about two weeks away from finishing the mini statements and center channel. 

You can decide for yourself if it is worth the effort, in my opinion, they are a incredible sounding speaker.

Greg


----------



## Hopkinsstevea (Feb 6, 2009)

GPHammer said:


> I notice you are from Manitoba, if you are close to Winnipeg I have recently completed building the Jim Holtz/Curt Cambell Full size Statements. You are more than welcome to come by and give them a listen. I am also about two weeks away from finishing the mini statements and center channel.
> 
> You can decide for yourself if it is worth the effort, in my opinion, they are a incredible sounding speaker.
> 
> Greg


Greg Sorry I did not get back to you sooner as I'm overseas working in the UAE , I should be back in Canada at the End of March and if possible I would like to hook up and check out your great build. Again thanks for the offer and sorry for the late response 
Steve H


----------



## GPHammer (Feb 2, 2011)

Steve

You are more than welcome, just respond to your thread when you get back and I should get the message.

Greg


----------

